# Help! were Traveling!



## chewey (Aug 6, 2009)

we have decided to take our bird to kelowna with us! 


But it's 8 hours away!

heres our plan.. We are going to drive for only 4 hours and then stay at revelstoke for the night then we drive another 4 hours to kelowna, drop off my grandparents at leave my bird with them while we go to Vancouver for 2 days then come back to join them for the rest of the week.

Should we stop at anytime for my bird to get fresh air or is this fine?


WE ARE LEAVING ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!! (AUGUST 14)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If there's enough oxygen in the car for you, there's enough for the bird too! 

Birds travel well and I've driven 10-12 hours a day with mine. Just take some sensible precautions - fasten the cage in place with a seat belt, have a cover available so you can block excessive sunlight shining into the cage, make sure it's not too hot/cold/windy/noisy where the bird is. Remove dangling toys and anything else that might move and hit the bird. Keep the water level low in the cup to reduce spillage, or find some other way to provide moisture. Do NOT let the bird out of the cage while you're on the road, the driver might have an accident if there's a panicky bird flapping around in the car.


----------



## chewey (Aug 6, 2009)

THANKS!  

ummm the travel cage that we have is small but she likes it! she doesn't want to go back to her old one! hahahaha its 8'' tall , width=11'' , sides= 13'' 


but that cage doesn't have the cup holders! what do i do? should i go buy the ones that clip to the side of the cage? Or should i leave them on the bottom? the only problem i have is her pooping in them and them scaring her when they slide around on the bottom of the cage!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would see if you can get some cups to clip to the side of the cage. I would make sure that the cage has a low perch in it aswell  Oh and millet would be a nice snack to clip to the bars of the travel cage aswell. Have fun on your trip


----------



## chewey (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you so much! and i will cuz of you! hahahah I'll talk to you later or tomorrow! bye!


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have taken mine on a 2 day road trip. She loved it. Yes get some small clip on cups. Make sure some of the cage is covered for shade while traveling. Either my husband or I stayed with her in the car or the carry cage was taken out when we stopped. She was in it 8hrs or so each of the two days. Sometimes we would stop and she was let out in the car to flap a bit and interact with us, sharing bird safe food. She was in an 18x13 budgie cage for 10 days. Of course she had lots of outside cage time when we could manage it and her favourite things were with her. She was not stuck away in a bedroom but out in the living area where we were by day in her cage to see what was going on and out for a fly in the closed door bedroom. 
I have just yesterday purchased a holiday/going out in the sun cage as I now have two tiels. The best I could do with what is available here is a dome top 18x13x23. I would have liked one wider than that but could not get one at this time. With small calcium perches and another I have created levels that can be used, a toy area etc with wing free flapping area. Bigger would be better but they would not be in it all the time when away and that is not often that it happens anyway.
Your bird will be fine.
Just observe your bird when in it, get him used to it before you go, even take short drives. place food and water bowls or bottles where it is best to not get pooped in too.

Your carry cage is about the same size as one I have too as a travel to the vet or to my son's one. It is a safe small size...strap it into a seat belt too for added safety. 
I like compact for safety...can not flap around in a bigger area and get hurt if startled. I use one perch and a small feed and water bowl in it.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Our holiday cage is too big to fit on a seat in the car, since we wanted it to be a good size for themsince they're sharing (20" x 20" x 30") but luckily it flat packs really well so it just goes in the boot. Our two travel in a cat box. We have this one: http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-1+cat/category-is-1l+travel/product-is-21099 its got a plastic grate so we don't have to worry about the metal, and it's too thick for them to chew through and the holes are too small for heads to go through, which was the biggest problem. Then we attached a couple of perches through the air holes in the side, and we can attach a coop cup to the door. We're going to have a seven hour drive one day, then a couple of days rest, another couple of hours travel and four days rest, then six hours home. They'll get millet while we're driving (I'm going to soak it before hand so it'll be moist for them, and we normally stop a couple of times on the way down, so they'll get water in their dish when we stop.  The budgies are going to my parents for a week, since they don't want the same level of interaction - they'll be happy to be ignored for a week as long as they get fed.


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

We took Tex on a road trip which was 8 - 9 hours. We only stopped a couple of times and I stayed in the car while everyone else did what they had to do. We had a little amount of water in the cage with a perch. We had a blanket over the cage and moved it around a bit because we noticed that Tex did not like the trucks going past so we covered up the window abit. I pegged the blanket on the cage and Tex thought it was the greatest toy - the peg was played with most of the trip.
Tex was all fine when we got to the ther end and we packed up all our stuff 2 days later and did it all again to come home.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you can't install a water cup, offer damp greens instead. Or moist fruit if your bird will eat it - a lot of tiels aren't into fruit. This will supply moisture. Bring along some water and maybe a spray bottle so you can get the greens wet again if they dry off.


----------



## chewey (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Guys!! we have gotton two yellow cups today and they fit perfectly!

as soon as I changed the cups she didn't hesitate to go try them out and yes we left her in the travel cage since yesterday but it's only so she gets used to it and she doesn't want to go back to her big cage!  thank you for the comments! i will now feel safer taking her on more road trips! but one mor question will she be able to sleep with all the bumping of the car? and what do you do if you don't have a seatbealt for the cage to be secure?


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I must admit I didn't use the seat belt at first, it never occured to me. Just make it as secure as you can with padding, to minimise damage if in an accident.
Yes they sleep, nap when they want to. Once they are used to the surroundings, loud or quiet, bumpy or smooth, they chill. Mine would take head out from wing, look around and head back if things changed.


----------



## chewey (Aug 6, 2009)

ok Thanks!, I just wanted to know because we are leaving tomorrow! i'm very exited! Thank-you for all of your answers! 

If you have any more answers on how to make sure the cage is safe without a seatbelt please tell me! I am so happy that my father told me about the website i got all the help I need! please reply with more answers!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can use other stuff that you're bringing with you to help wedge the cage securely into position. Just make sure that this other stuff (and the cage too for that matter) can't shift position and cause problems. Alternatively, if there's someone sitting next to the cage they can help keep it in the right spot.


----------



## chewey (Aug 6, 2009)

The trip was a success! but we found out that the hotel didn't allow pets but thank god we found a place called the purple seahorse! hahaahaha we are leaving tomorrow and are going to pick her up on the way!


----------

